# Need to paint concrete basement floor



## tristar76 (Aug 21, 2009)

We are in the process of trying to sell our house. Unfortunately, our cat had decided to use our basement utility room as a litter box and peed in places on the concrete floor. I have cleaned it very well with bleach, etc., but the stains still remain visually. I have come to the conclusion that painting over it may be the only way to make it aesthetically pleasing as well as sealed. I bought some Dutch Boy concrete paint last night, but will I need to etch or prime it? I'm sort of in a hurry with an open house in a couple of days, so I would like to skip unecessary steps, but at the same time don't want to skip essentials.


----------



## dderolph (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not an expert but I would definitely use a primer before painting it. For a primer, I think you could use KILZ 2 Latex. I'm currently involved in painting a basement floor for my son and have used this primer there. It dries fast. You can paint within about 1 hour after priming.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Kilz 2.... nooooooooooo!!!!!! It does indeed dry fast. However, it has the unfortunate, and unique (for a primer) property of being an _adhesion reducer_. As in, there is a significant chance it will peel off in sheets, especially in the presence of any moisture. It doesn't always happen, but it happens often enough to be unacceptable.

The first test before painting any basement concrete is to perform a moisture test. Simply tape a square of clear plastic to the floor and let it sit for a day or so. If the plastic collects condensation, you will never get adhesion.

If the plastic stays dry, go to an actual paint store, purchase floor paint meant for concrete, and follow the prep directions on the can.

SirWired


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sirwired said:


> Kilz 2.... nooooooooooo!!!!!!:no::no: It does indeed dry fast. However, it has the unfortunate, and unique (for a primer) property of being an _adhesion reducer_. As in, there is a significant chance it will peel off in sheets, especially in the presence of any moisture. It doesn't always happen, but it happens often enough to be unacceptable.
> 
> The first test before painting any basement concrete is to perform a moisture test. Simply tape a square of clear plastic to the floor and let it sit for a day or so. If the plastic collects condensation, you will never get adhesion.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

What stated above is true for a moisture test. Also, as far as the cat urine, prime with BIN Shellac primer, not oil or latex, Shellac. Shellac will seal the stains plus it is a vapor barrier primer so it should hold back any odors. :thumbsup:


----------

